# Looking For USA Based Screen Printer



## Archiebee (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for a USA based screen printer who would be happy to print, pack and ship large volumes of t-shirts each month. 

To give an idea of projected volumes - I'm running the business solely in the UK at the moment and am printing/shipping around 10,000 t-shirts per month.

Please feel free to contact me to discuss prices if anyone is interested


----------

